# Look at what I bought!



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys, 

So I have not been downstairs to work on the layout basically all summer. I did get the chance in the beginning while i was trying to find a job. BUT i found a job to pay for some college bills. So on my last day, I decided to spend that weeks paycheck on something for me. SOO I found a good deal online and I got it in the mail today. 

May I present to you the new members of the fleet....



















Yup I bought 2 KATO Norfolk Southern DCC with sound and lights and all that fun. I still have to build them with all the extra parts and what not, but I couldnt wait to show them. I know to some of you, this is like big whoop, but these are my first really good engines with everything included. 

While I have these, ill show you the rest of the fleet (for now)

The picture wont work and i cant get it to work.... sorry 

But anyway, I am up to a total of 5 engines. 3 Bachmann and 2 KATOs. 

Like I said, this is not a huge something for most people on this forum because a lot of you have massive layout with multiple engines running. 

The KATOs, i really cant even run on my current mess of a layout because the minimum radius is 18, not 22. For now I will just have a straight run track on a 2x4 or something that I can run them on in the mean time. 

But anyway thanks for reading and if you have any comments, you know what to do. I hope to be posting a layout update sooner than later. 

Oh and sorry for the terrible picture quality, thats iphone for ya


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Those are looking nice, :smilie_daumenpos: you going to run them as an AA set or singles. 
Assuming you get bigger radius turns. It just keeps getting bigger all the time doesn't it. 

What happened to the guy that started the "I'm cheep" thread   Looks like the bug got ya. :laugh:


Magic


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice!! Like these NS SD80MAC locomotives! Pretty cool!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Don't be afraid to share, We all like to see! Nice stuff, good for you!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

The NS has always been one of my favorite roads. Their graphics are really eye-catching, and that "nose pony" is boss.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Liking the NS Locomotives.

The rail that runs near me uses NS and CSX loco's.
Someday I would like to add an NS and CSX to my collection.
I have small DC layout with only one train running chasing its tail but having multiple loco's to be able to change out is all part of the fun so ENJOY!!!


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Aminnich, nice, I got into this hobby in Dec. 2016 with two Bachmann sets for my grandson. I now have 7 loco's and additional rolling stock. I am now planning an expansion. To say the bug has got me is an understatement, enjoy the hobby.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*He shoots and SCORES!!*



jlc41 said:


> Aminnich, nice, I got into this hobby in Dec. 2016 with two Bachmann sets for my grandson. I now have 7 loco's and additional rolling stock. I am now planning an expansion. To say the bug has got me is an understatement, enjoy the hobby.


Way to go Aminnich, you'll be able to pull a a lot of cars with those monsters...the NS rules...do you have coal or ore cars? congrats and Sweet Deal!!:thumbsup: And jlc41 once that Bug bites...its over...we started with a Life-Like and Bachman Set about 21 years ago(our son is 27 now) and now have a vast Rail Road Empire:laugh::laugh: Your Grandson will cherish Train Time with Gramps...Good for you!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the support guys! I was really excited when I found them, I knew I wanted them. To answer some questions/comments:

@Magic, I am not planning on altering my current layout for else engines, for now they will probably sit in the box (clean and wont have the chance of breaking). I do plan to run an AB unit, but that is all for the next layout with these engines. As for being cheap, I basically paid for one and got the other one for free. I ONLY bought them because of how cheap they really were hahaha

@jlc41, not to be messing with you, but do you time travel? I dont beleive I have encountered December 2016 yet. HAHA anyway, welcome to the hobby, You will have a great time with your grandson. 

@Macdaddy, Coal cars are what lie in my future my friend. Even train show I go to, i try to find more to add to my collection, it is slowly adding up. Im from thee Reading PA area, so that is what im collecting. 

Thanks again for the support.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

jlc41 said:


> Aminnich, nice, I got into this hobby in Dec. 2016 with two Bachmann sets for my grandson. I now have 7 loco's and additional rolling stock. I am now planning an expansion. To say the bug has got me is an understatement, enjoy the hobby.


December 2016? Are you from "back from the future?" :laugh:


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

You got to love typo's, but back to the past we go 2015. Being retired, half the time I don't know what day it is let alone what year but it's all fun.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Two things J, Delorean & Flux capacitor!


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

I think those are a "huge something" for anyone!! You have two top-of-the-line HO diesels!

Really nice. NS is sharp.

Post more photos after you install all the details.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

JimL said:


> I think those are a "huge something" for anyone!! You have two top-of-the-line HO diesels!
> 
> Really nice. NS is sharp.
> 
> Post more photos after you install all the details.


Oh you guys will be seeing a lot more those engines. 

I guess I can you guys on here, if i finish building them, can i still store them in the bow or will those parts and pieces just break off?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Most of them will fit back in the original box even after installation of all the details. The problem is that the handling necessary to get it back into the box may break off some of them.

I would definitely wait until you can give them a more or less permanent place on your layout to install the details.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

VERY nice! I did not get any Kato "action" in my buying binge, let us know how they run/pull!


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

I got used one off the eBay. It is DC version and runs very smooth, even at slow rate! I am totally amazed by its quality. 

I hadn't pull anything on it yet, due to the process of building the layout that hadn't begin yet.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

You're on your way to being really hooked. The layout is loaded to max. There's more upstairs in the display cabinet and several dozen more in the storage tubs.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Are all of those Kato?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

bluenavigator said:


> Are all of those Kato?


They are a collection of numerous makes, most with sound. Kato, BLI, Intermountain, Bowser, Athearn, Atlas and Lionel (HO, the little red FA1 on the top right).


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey Ken, if you move the laptop on the right side of the bottom shelf it looks like you could fit another 6 loco's. Just kidding, very impressive collection BTW.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Here is the current roster of motive power including steam.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice roster! I ought to create one for mine. I have about 40 locomotives.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

D&J, I'll say it again very impressive roster. I guess I'll have to start one of my own.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I have this on my cell phone so when I go to a train show and I see a loco that I like, I can check to see if I have it already.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Works for me.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh yes, definitely that I need to do that before another show in October.


----------

